

Remembrance of Things Lost - pmcpinto
http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/01/remembrance-of-things-lost-walter-kirn/

======
gumby
I suspect this is the perspective of someone born before 1980, so photos and
documents feel rare and precious. My kid is cavalier about his photos -- they
are essentially transient, like a verbal remark is. So he will also grow up
with lost memories.

In addition the sheer volume (look at that Flickr art piece) means that most
stuff will be lost in the haystack.

In other words: the more things change, the more they stay the same!

